# Notebook frei zusammenstellen



## Hawker2063 (24. September 2013)

Hey,
ich möchte für einen Kollegen ein Notebook frei zusammenstellen (Core i7, SSD, aber keine extra Graphikkarte, ...), habe auf Dell, HP, Lenovo usw. aber nur vorkonfigurierte Notebooks gefunden.
Wo kann man sich denn sein "Wunsch-Notebook" zusammenstellen lassen?
Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Stueppi (24. September 2013)

So einfach wie bei einem Desktoprechner geht das nicht. Ihr solltet euch überlegen was ihr wollt und dann dannach suchen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. September 2013)

> Wo kann man sich denn sein "Wunsch-Notebook" zusammenstellen lassen?


Nicht bei Firmen oder Shops, das ist glaube ich klar.
Am besten ist es wenn du dein optimales Notebook bei Geizhals zusammenstellst, die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sind dort immens : Notebooks Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Ist dort alles denkbare zu konfigurieren, und man bekommt nicht nur einen Kaufvorschlag sondern eine ganze reihe von Resultaten, je nachdem wie viele es dafür gibt.
Bei den jeweiligen Händlern kann es unter Umständen noch weiter Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben.
Besser geht es meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. September 2013)

Relativ frei zusammenstellen lassen sich nur die teuren Gaming-Laptops von Clevo und Alienware.
Wie mein Vorgänger bereits erwähnt hat, einfach bei Geizhals entsprechend filtern, es gibt so ziemlich jede erdenkliche Kombination. (wenn auch nicht immer sinnvoll)


----------



## Hawker2063 (30. September 2013)

Yepp, das waren gute Tipps - dann werden wir mal in medias res gehen.
Thanks


----------



## PlayTec (3. Oktober 2013)

bei Computer günstig, Workstation, Gamer PC und PC-Konfigurator | tecstore.net kann man sich etwas ein notebook zusammenstellen


----------



## iTzZent (3. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt es reichlich Shops, die z.B. die Barebones von Clevo und MSI konfiguierbar anbieten.

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies
Wunschkonfigurierte PCs und Notebooks von chiliGREEN. Kostenlose Lieferung aus sterreich.
DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Home#
Katalog - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution
ONE Computer. Bei one finden Sie One PC's, One Notebooks, One Hardware, One Software, one Core 2, one Athlon 64, one celeron, one sempron, There can only be ONE. The one and only, One System, One Computer, One Life, one future, one world, one shop, o

Alle Shops bieten Geräte in unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen an. Für dich würde denn ein Busniessgerät in Frage kommen.


----------

